# PCGH-Enthusiast-PC GTX1080-Edition - Core i5-8500 und GTX 1080 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Mai 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Enthusiast-PC GTX1080-Edition - Core i5-8500 und GTX 1080 [Anzeige]*

						Der Core i5-8500 (6 CPU-Kerne) ist ein Geheimtipp und kommt im neuen Enthusiast-PC zum Einsatz. Nicht nur für PC-Spieler ist dieser Komplett-PC vielleicht eine attraktive Wahl.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Enthusiast-PC GTX1080-Edition - Core i5-8500 und GTX 1080 [Anzeige]*


----------



## RivaTNT2 (26. August 2018)

"Der Core i5-8500 ist ein Geheimtipp"
Um sinnlos Geld zu verblasen? Vor allem da beim teureren Modell wieder ein i5-8400 benutzt wird


----------



## KrHome (26. August 2018)

RivaTNT2 schrieb:


> "Der Core i5-8500 ist ein Geheimtipp"
> Um sinnlos Geld zu verblasen? Vor allem da beim teureren Modell wieder ein i5-8400 benutzt wird


Nicht unbedingt. Vor einer Woche (da hab ich ihn gekauft) hat er exakt das Gleiche wie der 8400 (nämlich 190 Euro) gekostet. Ich vermute das war so wegen der großen Nachfrage nach dem 8400 und den damit leeren Lagern.

Inzwischen kostet er wieder 10 Euro mehr (8400: 180 Euro, 8500: 190 Euro), was aber auch lächerlich ist. Erst der 8600 macht dann wieder einen etwas größeren Sprung von 25 Euro auf 215 Euro.

Was ich aber generell etwas arm bei diesen PCs finde, ist der 2666er Ram selbst bei den Z-Boards, denn ich gehe mal aus, dass das Single Rank Speicher ist. Für 1729 Euro (und mehr) kann man auch DDR4 3200 (SR) beilegen. Ein i5 8400 @ 3200er Ram ist schneller als ein i5 8600 @ 2666er Ram. Digital Foundry hat das mal verglichen.


----------



## hanfi104 (26. August 2018)

PCGH hats einfach nicht so mit RAM.


----------



## XXTREME (26. August 2018)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> PCGH hats einfach nicht so mit RAM.



Das haben die (PCGH) nicht (alleine) zu entscheiden.


----------



## Pokerclock (26. August 2018)

Es wäre doch recht blödsinnig mehr als DDR4-2666 in ein B360-Board zu stecken.


----------



## KrHome (28. August 2018)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Es wäre doch recht blödsinnig mehr als DDR4-2666 in ein B360-Board zu stecken.


Zitat ich: "...ist der 2666er Ram selbst bei den Z-Boards..."

Als Jurist solltest du lesen können.

Und dann hab ich als weiteren Hinweis sogar noch den Preis des Systems, das ich meine (PCGH Performance-PC, 1729 Euro, Z370 Board, DDR4 2666), genannt.


----------



## Cuddleman (29. September 2018)

PCGH, was nun, ist eine GTX 1080Ti Enthusiast, oder eine GTX 1080, ein i7 8700K enthusiastisch, oder ein i5 8500.
Das ist sowas von unsinnig diese Einstufung zu diesem PCGH-PC, das es schon zum Himmel schreit!

Last doch solchen Unsinn, sonst *enthus*​te* i*ch mir noch einen *Ast*​.


----------



## CL90 (8. Oktober 2018)

Also selbst zum Erstellzeitpunkt des Artikels war das nur ein Gamer PC.
Enthusiast-PCs sind übertrieben, lächerlich teuer, immer am oberen Ende von dem was geht.
Das hier ist nur ne High-range Gurke.

Ich kann es gar nicht ab, wenn Leute begriffe überschwänglich für Marketing Zwecke verwenden.


----------



## Arkintosz (13. Oktober 2018)

> Unser neuer Enthusiast-PC glänzt mit einem ziemlich guten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis


Mit der Intel-CPU sicher nicht... aber "ziemlich" ist immerhin noch vorteilhaft ausgedrückt


----------

